
Ghosting Assange - forcemajeure
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v36/n05/andrew-o-hagan/ghosting
======
forcemajeure
This article really informed my opinion on Assange. No matter what you think
about the public benefit of his actions, he's clearly deeply flawed in some
regards.

